# Night Time Session P'cola Beach 03/15/12 (First post!)



## tonyj815 (Mar 16, 2012)

The Lady and I went out and had a sundown session out at P'cola Beach (gulfside) right before Ft. Pickens. Out for about 3.5 hours from sundown til 11 or so. Chopped mullet and fresh dead skrimps from Joe Patti's, a sixer of Dale's Pal Ale from Publix  Catfish tore us up for a little while, but started hittin' as soon as we dropped the line in the water. Caught one decent size Bluefish. Had a couple times (possible shark hits) where the line was just cut out there... We were able to pull a nice size Bull Red out about an hour before we headed out though!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice first post, good report too!


----------



## tonyj815 (Mar 16, 2012)

coolbluestreak said:


> Nice first post, good report too!


Thank you very much! Won't be my last! :thumbup:


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Awesome thanks for the report


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Good report and welcome


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

The bite-offs might have been sheephead. I donated a few hooks to them last weekend. 30# flouro vs those teeth = no hook


----------



## tonyj815 (Mar 16, 2012)

PAWGhunter said:


> The bite-offs might have been sheephead. I donated a few hooks to them last weekend. 30# flouro vs those teeth = no hook


haha I hear ya, definitely a possibility... we are rockin' 30# Power Pro currently on our set ups. It's expensive, but you know what they say... once you go powerpro... actually I dont know what they say, but that's stuff is awesome.


----------



## tonyj815 (Mar 16, 2012)

fishn4fun said:


> Good report and welcome


Thank you! Glad to be on here!


----------



## FATBOYSLIMM (Mar 19, 2011)

Nice report....aw the mighty hardhead catfish...enemy to many......... friends to......two.


----------



## tonyj815 (Mar 16, 2012)

FATBOYSLIMM said:


> Nice report....aw the mighty hardhead catfish...enemy to many......... friends to......two.


:laughing: you got it boss! You get excited til you see those slimey things!


----------

